# Difference between Standard coat and Plush coat



## Ikram45

Can anyone please explain to me the difference between the standard coat and the plush coat with pictures if possible...I'm kinda confused..
Thanks,


----------



## dogma13

A standard coat is med length and lies fairly flat.A long coat has many different looks.It can be "plush" which would be more of a sensation when you pet them,soft and fluffy,and stands out a bit from the body.Sorry,no photos.


----------



## selzer

Hmmmm. 

Standard stock coat is medium length with an undercoat. 

Plush, depending on who you talk to, could be a long coat, could be a heavy standard stock coat -- showy, not long. 

If the photos work this is Mufasa he is a long coat, or just what they call a coat:




This would be a standard stock coat (Joy):


----------



## Ikram45

Interesting. Can't see your pics GatorDog


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Plush is not a coat type, it's a descriptive term. Some people use it to describe a long coat that's on the shorter side, some people use it to describe a thicker stock coat, so it doesn't actually have a real meaning.

Both long coats and stock coats can vary in length and thickness. Both of my dogs are longcoats, but Keefer's fur is quite a bit longer than Halo's and silkier to the touch. Halo's is shorter, but very thick and soft - more of a plush feeling. But genetically, she's a longcoat.


----------



## Liesje

To me the "plush" coated dog are long coats that have really thick, soft, fluffy coats. There are long coats that look/feel almost NO different than a stock coat except for the ear fringes and maybe some every-so-slightly longer belly hair, but then there are long coats that feel like they have pillows of hair. That's what I consider "plush". I don't know if I've met a plush stock coated GSD. I've met some WGSL stock coated dogs that had thicker undercoats but they just felt thicker, the coat didn't feel soft and "plush".


----------



## Ikram45

What about this pup precisely? is he a plush coat or a long coat? or standard coat? Im confused :S he's almost 65 days


----------



## selzer

looks standard to me. 

Let me see if I have pictures of moofie as a tyke:


----------



## Ikram45

Oh. here's another pic just in case.


----------



## dogma13

He looks like a standard coat to me.Puppies usually feel fuzzy and plush and so soft when they're babies.Darn it!Now I want to cuddle a puppy


----------



## mego

looks standard coated, no ear floofies.


----------



## Quickmom

My GSD is 4 months old, I'm wondering if she will be long coat or plush coat? Mom and dad is in last pics.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

She's a longcoat, like her mom.


----------

